# 100% Vg



## Rob Fisher (14/4/14)

In my eternal quest to try everything I got some 100% VG VM Menthol Ice 12mg... and here are my first impressions...

WOW turn down the POWER! OK maybe that's an over reaction because my initial pulls tasted burnt... but it appears that the thickness of the VG takes a little time to soak in... I'm testing on the Sigelei 20W and a Nautilus... I started on 9 watts and initially it tasted and I took it down to 7 watts... the hit was somewhat muted and the sweet taste (of I think PG) wasn't there... so I went up to 8 watts and by now the juice had soaked in and the taste improved. Further up to 8,6 Watts and things are starting to taste better again. Note to self... fill the tank and let it soak for a while first. I wondered by PBursardo was always anal about that... now I know why.

The vapour production is simply marvellous and any vapour competitions should be done using 100% VG!

OK I'm back up to 9 watts the perfect taste of VM Menthol Ice isn't quite there with the 100% VG and from what I have gathered the PG gives it a sweeter taste? Especially on the inhale? Yip there is no doubt that a 50/50 mix in the standard VM Menthol Ice is perfection...

But let's see how we go the rest of the day!

I also have my new Evod 2.0 loaded with the 100% VM so it's not a fair test and is also muted compared to the normal VM Mix... so I'll reload it with std 50/50 a bit later and give it a whirl.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Riaz (14/4/14)

is this 0mg nicotine?


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/4/14)

Riaz said:


> is this 0mg nicotine?



Sorry no it's 12mg... will edit original post!


----------



## Zodiac (14/4/14)

Its usually VG that has a sweeter taste @Rob Fisher. I suspect the reason you feel the 50/50 mix is sweeter is because VG tends to mute flavours.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Riaz (14/4/14)

this could be a worth a try for me as well, thanks for the review @Rob Fisher 

seeing i love menthol ice as well!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/4/14)

Zodiac said:


> Its usually VG that has a sweeter taste @Rob Fisher. I suspect the reason you feel the 50/50 mix is sweeter is because VG tends to mute flavours.



Wow I would never have said that... maybe it the lack of power of the menthol due to the VG that I'm feeling...


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/4/14)

Mmmmm this 100% VG seems to be easier on the system...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (14/4/14)

Do tell us how you find it on Erica once you have tried same, please.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/4/14)

Matthee said:


> Do tell us how you find it on Erica once you have tried same, please.



It's certainly less muted than in the Nautilus but the "sweetness" of 50/50 is also missing... vapour production is great. It is more satisfying in the REO but that perfect taste has gone... 

I'm gonna maybe try add some Cotton Candy drops to see if I can sweeten it. Stand by...

Ooooo that's better but maybe added too many drops... need maybe just one drop... but at least the sweetness is back!

I haven't had a headache today so I think I maybe onto something here... I just need to experiment more with adding a little sweetness... I thought it was the VG that was sweeter but that is certainly not what I have found... the sweet spot of the Menthol Ice is just not there... but will experiment some more.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/4/14)

I will get some distilled water tomorrow as well because the thickness plays havoc with the Nautilus... I had to throw away 2 coils today because I din't wait for the VG is soak in properly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zodiac (14/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I will get some distilled water tomorrow as well because the thickness plays havoc with the Nautilus... I had to throw away 2 coils today because I din't wait for the VG is soak in properly.


I have found that anything above 50/50 in the Nautilus struggles to wick properly @Rob Fisher. When filling the tank with a new coil, i find it best to do a couple of prime puffs, then leave for 5 minutes, then should be good to go.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Allan (14/4/14)

Rob, do you ever get a burn taste from the MPT3?

I am set at 4,3 and get a burn taste if I hit it too hard


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/4/14)

Allan said:


> Rob, do you ever get a burn taste from the MPT3?
> 
> I am set at 4,3 and get a burn taste if I hit it too hard



To be honest I haven't really given the mPT3 much airtime at all and use the small tanks to convert stinkies... but on the few occasions I have used it I have been very impressed with it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (14/4/14)

Yes, tanks are usually not great with high VG. For the Reo, try adding a few drops of VM Menthol CONCENTRATE to the juice bottle and shake vigorously before putting back. Next time maybe get 30PG/70VG or even 20/80.


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/4/14)

Matthee said:


> Yes, tanks are usually not great with high VG. For the Reo, try adding a few drops of VM Menthol CONCENTRATE to the juice bottle and shake vigorously before putting back. Next time maybe get 30PG/70VG or even 20/80.



My thoughts exactly! And now my Guru suggested it it will be the way forward!


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/4/14)

OK pretty much a full day on VG and no headache... it's not as good a taste as 50/50 but not having a headache is a huge win and will try with some 20/80 from Vapour Mountain. Will email the order off to @Oupa in the am!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oupa (14/4/14)

Yip, the more VG in the mix, the more muted the flavours will be. So the "sweetness" you refer to is probably just the full flavour of the menthol which is now muted by the VG. Adding other sweetners could help... maybe 20/80 or 30/70 would be closer to the taste you know and enjoy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/4/14)

Oupa said:


> Yip, the more VG in the mix, the more muted the flavours will be. So the "sweetness" you refer to is probably just the full flavour of the menthol which is now muted by the VG. Adding other sweetners could help... maybe 20/80 or 30/70 would be closer to the taste you know and enjoy.



Thanks @Oupa the next order will be 20/80... thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (15/4/14)

Congrats on your experiments Rob. That is why this forum is so great and thanks for sharing your findings!

Just on the issue of headaches, are you now drinking lots of water? If so, how will you know if its the PG or that you were a bit dehdrated? I was going to suggest the other day that you try each headache remedy individually first.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/4/14)

Silver said:


> Congrats on your experiments Rob. That is why this forum is so great and thanks for sharing your findings!
> 
> Just on the issue of headaches, are you now drinking lots of water? If so, how will you know if its the PG or that you were a bit dehdrated? I was going to suggest the other day that you try each headache remedy individually first.



I have not been drinking tons of water for just that reason Hi Ho...it appears it is the PG. To be 100% sure today will be another 100% VG day with normal drinking fluids levels.


----------



## Silver (15/4/14)

Ok great. Wow, if it is the PG, then that will be a most interesting find indeed. Happy for you if you solve your headache issue

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (15/4/14)

holding thumbs for you @Rob Fisher, hopeing your headache problem gets sorted out with this experiment *hugs*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/4/14)

Mmmm... a bit of a headache developing... so just downed 800 ml's of water... the headache is not as intense as it normally is so 100% VG is certainly helping in a big way but maybe need to bump up the water intake as well.

Does no one else get headaches? Funny it was only me until my mate visited and said the same thing!

I have to keep this issue quiet otherwise my wife will be all over me like a rash! So today is a drink like a camel at an oasis and 100% VG day! And holding thumbs!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (15/4/14)

Rob, I used to get quite a bad headache about once a week or every 2 weeks. Since i stopped smoking and started vaping, my headaches are FAR less. In the almost six months since i converted to vaping ive only had 3 headaches. So for me, luckily my headaches have reduced not intensified.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/4/14)

Silver said:


> Rob, I used to get quite a bad headache about once a week or every 2 weeks. Since i stopped smoking and started vaping, my headaches are FAR less. In the almost six months since i converted to vaping ive only had 3 headaches. So for me, luckily my headaches have reduced not intensified.



Thanks Hi Ho... so there is hope for me yet...


----------



## Zodiac (15/4/14)

I am sure we will get to the bottom of this @Rob Fisher, its just going take some trial and error. 

I would recommend that after all the experiments, go back to your normal routine with regards to water intake and PG/VG ratio's that you are used to, but just cut down on the amount of e-liquid consumed. Also, do you like a tight or loose draw Rob ? I have found that before, i used to prefer a tighter draw, which means i had to suck harder, which cAused headaches, but only when vaping alot for the day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/4/14)

Zodiac said:


> I am sure we will get to the bottom of this @Rob Fisher, its just going take some trial and error.
> 
> I would recommend that after all the experiments, go back to your normal routine with regards to water intake and PG/VG ratio's that you are used to, but just cut down on the amount of e-liquid consumed. Also, do you like a tight or loose draw Rob ? I have found that before, i used to prefer a tighter draw, which means i had to suck harder, which cAused headaches, but only when vaping alot for the day.



Bummer... had a headache all day even after popping a myprodol and I'm vaping 100% VG... I haven't drunk much water and this is now the chief culprit methinks... however the headache isn't as intense as with the 50/50 so it may be a combination of both... will try tomorrow drinking lots of water and trying to vape a little less.

Not a happy chappie...


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/4/14)

I have been researching and reading everything I can find and I think I may be getting a Nic overdose and not drinking enough water... from what I have been reading it appears that a stinky has a built in stop system... it runs out... but with a fresh 18650 and a 5ml Nautilus tank or a 6ml REO bottle I can go a little overboard. So I may be taking in a bit too much Nicotine... well that's my current theory... I'll test that theory tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (16/4/14)

@Rob Fisher this may help with identifying if it is Nic overdose:

Link


----------



## Oupa (16/4/14)

My vote is too much nic and slight dehydration. Lower nic intake a little and hydrate throughout the day. It could also still be your body detoxing from all those stinkies you smoked over the years

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/4/14)

Oupa said:


> My vote is too much nic and slight dehydration. Lower nic intake a little and hydrate throughout the day. It could also still be your body detoxing from all those stinkies you smoked over the years



I think you may just be right @Oupa! So we have a code red situation... the last Nautilus of zero nic VM Menthol Ice was just filled... so if you get a chance to make some more asap then don't wait for the whole order! Just send by real courier soonest!


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/4/14)

BhavZ said:


> @Rob Fisher this may help with identifying if it is Nic overdose:
> 
> Link



I'm pretty sure that my issue is a Nic overdose... thanks @BhavZ


----------



## Silver (16/4/14)

Rob, don't chain vape too much - take breaks inbetween puffs/vape sessions.
And take a sip of water every few minutes.

Even if you don't have lower strength juice at hand. Just vape a bit less of whatever strength you are vaping


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/4/14)

Roger that Hi Ho. So something I'm not used to. Moderation. 


Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!


----------



## vaalboy (16/4/14)

Maybe go and have it check out by a Doc. It could well be that the headaches are not vape related?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Metal Liz (16/4/14)

I also wanted to say something along those lines... didn't think it was my place though, so i'm very glad that you mentioned that @vaalboy...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/4/14)

vaalboy said:


> Maybe go and have it check out by a Doc. It could well be that the headaches are not vape related?



Am going to see the man next week for 3 monthly check up... but I'm 100% convinced it vape related because depending on vaping deping on the headache for sure.... but will be rather safe than sorry!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

